# Just bought a beemer!



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

Time for me to join the "no-one lets you pull out" club :lol:










Total marmite car.

opinions?


----------



## mx_rab (May 25, 2011)

Oooo i love marmite but that is on a whole other level :lol:


----------



## bigmcclarron (Jun 11, 2011)

Is it an m3 or??


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

Is that for real? If it is, I've got to say imo that's one of the worst modified BMW's I've ever seen :doublesho


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

Its Sept the 1st not April


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Hmmmm......interesting, I think would be a 'kind' word


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

My god


----------



## Mindis (Feb 2, 2011)

Sex on wheels :thumb:


----------



## awallacee30 (May 4, 2011)

Defo not my cup of tea. Have you got plans for it ? I hope you have....:lol:


----------



## nick-a6 (Jun 9, 2007)

you mean you paid for it? ha

It's not my cuppa of T mate


----------



## hibberd (Jul 5, 2006)

bet he struggles to make a living as a customiser...although a plus point is he doesnt need an alarm or imobiliser on it...


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Not the tidiest example...


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

Yes i paid for it, 

yes it's for real,

it's a 328i 

i love it :argie:


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

Mindis said:


> Sex on wheels :thumb:


If that's sex on wheels, then I'd love to know what your thoughts on a genuine E36 M3 Would be......


----------



## Mindis (Feb 2, 2011)

stargazer said:


> If that's sex on wheels, then I'd love to know what your thoughts on a genuine E36 M3 Would be......


Better than sex :lol:


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

Jordan said:


> Yes i paid for it,
> 
> yes it's for real,
> 
> i love it :argie:


Are you colour blind :lol::lol:

Only messing bud. Each to there own mate n all that.


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

That cant be a BMW, its indicating.

** Runs for cover ** 


:lol: :lol:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

gr33n said:


> That cant be a BMW, its indicating.
> 
> ** Runs for cover **
> 
> :lol: :lol:


its because of this they want to test this "new" feature.










oh and btw i nearly vomited on my screen what a waste of good mac  how dare you prolifitate such an "fugly" car on my screen.

anyone had their dust bin lid stolen on here? possibly painted blue?

is the number plate being held on with elastic bands?


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

That car is lower than yer Granny's **** Jordan. Mental!

Good for you though.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

some harsh comments guys... at least give him chance to put the bonnet right.

It not my cuppa tea, but its certainly original and for that alone it gets Kudos. There's nothing worse than seeing this series BMW all looking the bloody same round my town.


----------



## tonz (Sep 21, 2008)

Jordan said:


> i love it :argie:


They say love is blind !!


----------



## Keith_sir (Jun 27, 2011)

Im liking it!


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

Just to say, the bonnet has been colourmatched,

the wheels might not be to everyones taste, but i love them haha


----------



## AboveFunction (Aug 8, 2011)

Mindis said:


> Sex on wheels :thumb:


What kind of sex do you have? :lol:

Something I would have liked when I first passed my driving test but I like a car kept original now


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

AboveFunction said:


> *What kind of sex do you have?* :lol:
> 
> Something I would have liked when I first passed my driving test but I like a car kept original now


:lol:


----------



## Mindis (Feb 2, 2011)

AboveFunction said:


> What kind of sex do you have? :lol:
> 
> Something I would have liked when I first passed my driving test but I like a car kept original now


I like my car's original as well, but it's nice to look at ''gently modified'' cars


----------



## dann2707 (Mar 25, 2011)

That looks epic


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I think it's a corker.

Love the wheels but would definately have them a different colour, thats the only change i would make.

People, this car is someones pride and joy and from reading his posts he obviously loves this car so if you're going to post keep it constructive please.


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Wheels look easy to clean.

The bonnet colour matching is close but could do with some fading in.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Jordan said:


> Yes i paid for it,
> 
> yes it's for real,
> 
> ...


Nice one J and great stance! 

Alan W


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Nice stance, bit low for me though

What plans do you have for it? I love style 5's on these


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

gsd said:


>


+1...


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

robertdon777 said:


> Nice stance, bit low for me though
> 
> What plans do you have for it? I love style 5's on these


Give it a thorough clean, tidy the interior up, the toplines will be staying, however i may get them a different colour.

M3 bumper will be getting colourmatched, its black just now, and thats about it really!


----------



## uzi-blue (Mar 16, 2011)

Not my cup of tea buddy, but if you like it, go for it. :thumb:


----------



## Tomm (Jan 14, 2009)

I think it has potential. 

Blue bonnet, black wheels and it will look a million times better! 

Wheels seem to have a fair fitment, although that rear arch seems to have been on the receiving end of a arch roll with out a arch roller.


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

Tomm said:


> I think it has potential.
> 
> Blue bonnet, black wheels and it will look a million times better!
> 
> Wheels seem to have a fair fitment, although that rear arch seems to have been on the receiving end of a arch roll with out a arch roller.


they were flared out with a hammer and a paperback book.

dont worry about it but


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

www.barryboys.co.uk

Just a thought.


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

Laurie.J.M said:


> www.barryboys.co.uk
> 
> Just a thought.


barryboys if for silly slow modified cars.

i wouldnt exactly call a 328 slow, silly yes, but thats why i bought it


----------



## Tomm (Jan 14, 2009)

Jordan said:


> they were flared out with a hammer and a paperback book.
> 
> dont worry about it but


Never heard of the paperback book trick! Did mine with a wooden banister section.

Be keen to see how it turns out!


----------



## L4CKL (Nov 27, 2010)

barryboys is just for slow modified car, just poorly modified. personally i think the bmw has some potential.

the stance is great but for such a bold contrasting wheel colour choice, the rest of the car needs to be simple in colour otherwise you will end with a united colours of beneton car.

on first look, you get the impression that the car was created for driftworld given its styling, but I think this bmw could be made to look great with a little bit of work.


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

LOVE IT!!

Love the wheels, the bonnet, everything!

I even like the fact that not alot of people like it, makes it even better.

Get more pics up on here mate.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

i think it looks great.


----------

